# Simple BMW e36 cabrio install - Pioneer, Mosconi, Alpine, Kicker



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi again, found one install that was done in 2014 summer so i thought to share this too. 
The client wanted to have a simple and cheap build: tweeter in factory made holders attached to a-pillars, mids in the stock location, only changing speaker diameter from 13 cm. to 16 cm. and remaking as less possible interior details. Of course everything must be clean and safe. And decent punch from the back was that client also required 
The system which was before were installed by owner. I would say it was not too good, actually it was bad. Didn't took any pics of that mess.
So every thing consists of:

Cd player: Pioneer deh-p88rs;
Speakers Alpine SPX-177A (2 way, active);
Front stage amp: Mosconi One 120.4;
Sub amp: Mosconi One 120.2;
Sub: Kicker CVR 8 (20 cm.);
Cables: Stinger, Connection.
Extra stuff: usb adapter cd-ub100, DAB tuner.

The car it self:

















So lets start from front speakers. First of all tweeters mounting, they were mounted using mini pods to adjust the right angle and to ensure a good stability:

























And then mids were mounted in to stock locations, i cut out tin for right diameter. Used some anti-vibration material around speaker.
















































The same was repeated on the other side


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

Then i ran the speaker cables from speakers to amps, and signal cables from CD player. Signal cables went through the center of a car, and had no contact with other cables. Before customer had issues with noise in the speakers, i think it was due to signal cable incorrect place.

















































Signal cable


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

Then i did some trunk sound deadening, two layers went on to trunk door, but i forgot to take a photo...lol

















Then i started working on amp rack. As always in my works i try to put amps in places where they will not have any thermo issues, will take extra little place, and if needed good and easy adjusting. So the ski hole was perfect for that.

Rack parts covered in Tecktyl against elements, and primer for the side details, then it was painted with structural paint. The main pad was wrapped in vinyl.
































































Than amp rack with amps went for a try fit
















The amp rack was safely tightened using steel corners


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

Finally i can wire up all amps! Amp rack is not visible from the back due to sub box, so i did not use any cable sleeving. All cables were tightened safely.









































































And the final view of the car amps with sub in the back

Amps in the seats


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

Sub woofer in the back. Sub will be done to the end later with some skin and cloth combination 









































And CD player with some extra equipment usb adapter cd-ub100 and dab radio tuner.

Player trim will be bought to have a final look


























Thats it! I have everything what i expected, a bit tuning, time corrections and scene was in front of me, a good punch from the back, no rattles at all! Comparing to what i get from the start ( with owners install) and what customer got in final was a day and night!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice, good install! Interesting that you have no rattles with all vert mechanisms.

You'd be surprised, but I have pretty damn good stage height and depth using stock tweeter location in the upper door panel. Makes no sense to me, but nonetheless...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice install, has the client been back for any upgrades ?


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

Actually, this install was done in two parts:
1. Spx 177a was used passive, with 5 channel Infiniti kappa five i think and with LG cd player.
2. Then i bought p88rs and than went active with different amps in this case Mosconi One. 
The second part i love more


----------



## CozzaP (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice


----------



## justinazei (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello. Very nice setup. I will gona do the same in the front. How did you cut out that plastic near the legs for the 6.5 speaker? And how you made that wooden podium for the speaker?


----------

